# CLA Core - Ingredient Ratios



## Andy_Massaro (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all, hope everyone is having a great start to their month.

I have question regarding a supplement called CLA Core which is made by the MusclePharm company. I have been taking this supplement for over a week and am not expecting to see drastic results, however before progressing into my training and diet, I was looking to see the optimal amount of these CLA's that are clearly all the rage now. I've been doing some research and apparently it would be most optimal for me to consume 4g of CLA's per day (which are basically all derived from the supplement itself due to the fact that these fats naturally found in nature don't even add up to a fraction of that). 

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with finding the Ingredient Ratios of this supplement/supplements in general; due to the fact that the only information on the dietary supplement facts describes the "CLA Core Blend" to be 1000 mg per serving (which contains Conjugated Linoleic Acids, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, and Avocado Oil). Just wondering if there was a way to make sure that I am optimizing my intake. 

Thanks guys! Train on.


----------

